# Pseudoharpax virescens



## jplelito (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's a wee one, just L2 (looks almost furry!):


----------



## yen_saw (May 14, 2007)

Here is L6


----------



## Otter (Jun 22, 2007)

Here are some pic's I took today. I got some of these from Yen L/5 L/6

One has molted into an adult male I think this might be a female getting ready to molt soon but not sure yet.

when I looking at them today I saw these awsome colors on this one.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow hope mine turn that color.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2007)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow thats amazing colours! looks like a real nice mantis, great pics


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

I got an adult a couple weeks ago. It is so colorful. Even more in those close ups guys, ROCK ON!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 25, 2007)

This species is colorful, and breed like crazy too. Female is always surrounded by male. I have also noticed that male is territorial too (in a net cage), a dominant male will chase out other males to protect its own territory.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

I never knew mantids fought for territory :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow! They're both trying to mate with her? I guess she's definitely going to be fertile!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

Wait a second! You keep the adults together?


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2007)

Those are pretty interesting yen.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

i got 6 of them  no clue what L though they are small.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 4, 2007)

> Wait a second! You keep the adults together?


No Mark, i keep them together in the cage only for mating purpose, they will be back to their own cage after than, but unlike other species, i haven't noticed any cannibalism even when i have a group of them (adults) together.



> Those are pretty interesting yen.


Yes Rick, it is fun with this species, but both female (with empty stomach) and male can fly very well.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

oh i get it. I have some and they seem indestructible lol. and the biggest one is still small. I hope they grow a little bigger :? Do they do what orchids do grow like 2 inches in there last few sheds?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 4, 2007)

> oh i get it. I have some and they seem indestructible lol. and the biggest one is still small. I hope they grow a little bigger :? Do they do what orchids do grow like 2 inches in there last few sheds?


No, this is a small species at 3 cm when full grown.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

oh ok.


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 22, 2008)

i love the colors on the second one...Yen has some amazing ones


----------

